# Interesting sweetener info.



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

This article is the very reason my wife and I quit drinking ANYTHING with sugar or sweeteners in it. If we need something sweetened we use honey or agave even for cooking. 
Needless to say we drink no soft drinks.
This kind of a long read.
https://rhondagessner.wordpress.com/2013/09/02/a-killer-in-your-fridge-sweet-poison-a-must-read/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, that was an eyeopener. Thanks Slew.

We do grow our own Stevia plant and I add it to my green tea in the morning, but will admit that I'll eat some things with artificial sweetener more often than I should.

Here's my Stevia Plant on the right next to a mint plant that I also use in tea (and bourbon);
View attachment 12149


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Can't forget the bourbon. lol


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's one of my things to avoid any artificial sweeteners. I won't go for diet anything, always regular. The diet is too artificial I think. They also had something about restaurants being just as bad as fast food. A little surprised.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I mostly cook with honey if I want a sweet flavor because my purist tendencies lead me to question even refined sugar.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Stevia, works for me


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We only use tupelo honey for tea and honey I buy from a friend who has about a dozen boxes of bees. NO artificial crap.

Good find, Slew!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Wow, that was an eyeopener. Thanks Slew.
> 
> We do grow our own Stevia plant and I add it to my green tea in the morning, but will admit that I'll eat some things with artificial sweetener more often than I should.
> 
> ...


Same here. Mine has been going for almost 4 years now. Occasionally I'll chew a leaf, but I've been letting it go to seed. I have not harvested it just yet. I'm trying to propagate more. I must be doing something right. It sits in the same spot 365,24/7 and just keeps coming back.....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Tried Stevia. Did not care for the nasty old back flavor. Maybe we got the wrong kind or something.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

We have been using PURE Stevia (no additional sweeteners mixed in) for about two years now. We love the stuff.

I have never noticed any sort of aftertaste.

Stevia is definitely the SAFEST sweetener out there.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Honey, sugar (cane), and maple syrup (pure). There are some things that need sugar and pure cane sugar is as natural (though highly processed) as any sweetener. Our honey is pure honey and has no added stuff (read the label before you buy) and Maple syrup (when it is pure maple syrup) is great when you want the maple flavor. I also have some black strap molasses that I use in cookies at times. It is naturally high in Iron and gives that "kick" to a recipe. You just have to read the label to make sure of what's in the stuff you use. No corn syrup but if I ever find some pure birch, pine, walnut or almond syrup I would like to try them.


----------

